# convering a shed /playhouse



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi all i have decided to try and give my bunnies more space to play. we have room inthe garden for a shed/playhouse and to fence some area to allow for a decent size run.prob is i dont know where to start and am looking for a decent website with instructions on how to build something like this from scratch (apart form the shed) also not sure if it is best to have a mixture of grass and slabs or just grass, any help woould be greatfully appreciated, thanks in advance x


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

have a look at this forum. its great for rabbit info. plus most people on their keep their rabbits in sheds. You will get some amazing advice  
Rabbits United Forum


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

dandogman said:


> have a look at this forum. its great for rabbit info. plus most people on their keep their rabbits in sheds. You will get some amazing advice
> Rabbits United Forum


We have plenty of people here that also have sheds and can give great advice 

To the OP there have been a few threads about shed set ups recently, just have a quick browse through for ideas 
Mine are all house buns so I'm not great with the outside stuff :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If you look at the "show off your set up's" thread, a couple of us have put our sheds on there.

Personally, I just used 1.5" x 1.5" wood to make the frame of the runs and galvernised mesh stapled to the inside. I attatched the panels to the shed and to each other on top of a slab base (they just detroyed the turf) I put in 2 doors as it was 2 seperate area's to start with but 1 I don't use now. I made it tall enough for me to walk into for easy cleaning and used a dog flap (large rabbits!) to provide access for the buns. Have now added in a couple of shelves. Its also got a corrugated clear plastic roof. Just have fun with it


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

We converted a shed last summer. I've included a couple of pictures below but there are lots more in my profile (feel free to look) and probably further comments & info. in a couple of old threads about the subject, as Bernie says.

We decided to build the run separately and link it to the shed with a short connecting tunnel (we used a catflap on the shed end), mainly because we still wanted to be able to walk all the way around the shed in case of future repairs, painting, etc.

We decided that the run should be on paving slabs, mainly because this would make it easier to keep clean and organise. The run has a sloping roof, for shelter and drainage. It keeps the worst of the wet off and is definitely worth it. We decided against grass in the run because we thought it might be hard to maintain; it just means I have to make an effort to pluck him a handful or two of grass when I feed him! However, we have talked about connecting a tunnel from the run to lead down to a temporary run on our grassed lawn in the summer.

I rearrange the run fairly regularly to keep Buddy stimulated; paving slabs means he can roll toys around and I can position tunnels for him. I also put in straw and hay, either a pile in one area or in tubs for him to snuggle, dig and forage. Ocassionally I'll put in a digging tub full of soil (not too often as he always wants to toilet in it!) or set up cardboard boxes when it's dry.

We built our run by constructing individual panels (wooden frames covered with galvanised mesh which we hammered on using metal staples) and then connecting them all together. We then added the roof last! Once we had prepared all the pieces it did take us a very long day to put it all together. A big job, but worth it! And basically, everything (run/shed/tunnel) has galvanised mesh surrounding it for security against anything nibbling its way in or out. As you can see; the next job is to tidy up the rest of the garden!

I should add that when we first started making this after unexpectedly becoming rabbit owners about a year ago, we had no clue what we were doing! (for example; our first version used chicken wire and was totally unsuitable....as numerous forum members were quick to point out!! )
The advice and support I received on this board played a big role in helping us get to where we are now and I'm proud that Buddy now has a home which meets his needs.

Hope this helps & good luck!



















Also a few nice ideas here: A Hutch is Not Enough - Converting Your Garden Shed - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)


----------



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

wow thats amazing and thats the sort of thing i want , just not sure where to start? can i ask what size your shed is, we have been discussing it today and think we may need a kids play house rather than a shed otherwise we wont have much space for a run. x


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh gosh, I think we had a 6X6 or an 8X6, I can't remember!!

We ordered it from Wooden Sheds, Apex Sheds, Tongue and Groove Sheds, Overlap Sheds - Free* Delivery | Wooden Garden Sheds GardenBuildingsDirect

We bought one from the 'Billy Oh' range, some of which are budget and a lot cheaper than we could find elsewhere. Worth a look on their website as there are playhouses, too. Good luck!


----------

